# Duck Pond



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out saturday about 9 AM between some rain showers. This is the First time i put my boat in there so I was more or less checking it out. Alot of bottom grass and plants makes it a bit challenging to find fish. I seen a few bedding areas along the shore but I think most would bed on the flats in there. The back canal was full of huge panfish that i could'nt get to hit any beetle spins I had...water was clear back there and they were aware of me being there. With a 24" min for Bass and 8" for Panfish you would think there would be some monsters in there, I was able to catch a little 15" Bass before the rain came in about 11 AM. I'll have to give it another try when there is decent weather.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What boat did you drop in? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

is this a public pond


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Put in my 14' V hull Jon boat. Not a bad ramp..its concrete but don't go far into the water. I think a 17' bass boat would be my limit to put in. Its a public pond open to the public...Its on Eglin reservation so a Pass from Jackson Guard and a state fishing license is required.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

how do you get a pass from jackson guard


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *big buck dan (3/16/2009)*how do you get a pass from jackson guard


You just go down to Jackson Guard..Located on Hwy 85 N in Niceville. Costs $15 a year...just need an ID like Driver license. They will give you a nice map of the reservation and rules and Regs.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody know the working hours for Jackson Guard? Hate to go over there and they're closed...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Monday thru Thursday: 7-4:30

Friday: 7-6 p.m.

Saturday: 7:30 a.m.-12:30 p.m.

Closed on Sundays and holidays


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks... Good to see they open on weekends as well...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Got my permit today. Thanks for the info...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great, May see you out there this weekend. Deciding between Hurricaneor Duck. If you see a skinny old lanky man in a dark green V-hull Jon boat that would be me.


----------

